# pictures of 125" deer



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

Passed up one last night that might have made it ( P & Y)- might not. Anyone have some photos of bucks that just made the minimum? Would like to see exactly what 125 looks like. Its obvious on bigger bucks!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

this 10 point scores 127 3/8" gross and nets 125 2/8"


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks-surely there are some others


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice buck and mount......congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Shot this one on Friday. Rough scored him at 139 gross / 130 net.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

You aren't going to determine anything by looking at pictures of other deer. There's a thousand different ways antlers can add up to 125".


----------



## TROI (Feb 16, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> You aren't going to determine anything by looking at pictures of other deer. There's a thousand different ways antlers can add up to 125".



Thats odd! I thought there was only one way to score a deer for B&C or P&Y.

Thanks to PAStringking for the post. I have seen a bunch of posts on the "what he score" threads of bucks like this one that members say is a 140, 150 or even 160" deer.
Awesome 10 point by the way.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

This buck gross scores almost exactly 125", maybe just a little under/over I dont remember the exact fractions.
He's somewhat deceptive looking because of the small body (weighed 132lb).


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

ks_kiwi said:


> This buck gross scores almost exactly 125", maybe just a little under/over I dont remember the exact fractions.
> He's somewhat deceptive looking because of the small body (weighed 132lb).


That pic is decieving as heck I could tell he looked a little small in the neck bust wasn't sure. I would have been way off if you asked me what he scored.


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

MS Sportsman said:


> That pic is decieving as heck I could tell he looked a little small in the neck bust wasn't sure. I would have been way off if you asked me what he scored.


me too.


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

This one was 122 net. I think? I know it was 122 just forget if it was net or gross.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

MS Sportsman said:


> That pic is decieving as heck I could tell he looked a little small in the neck bust wasn't sure. I would have been way off if you asked me what he scored.


Yeah - a few years ago there was a 'guess the score' thread and people were guessing up in the 160s and 170s :icon_1_lol:


... I wish


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

ks kiwi - that's exactly what I am looking for. I am no expert but I would have thought that buck would be more than 125


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

ks_kiwi said:


> Yeah - a few years ago there was a 'guess the score' thread and people were guessing up in the 160s and 170s :icon_1_lol:
> 
> 
> ... I wish


I would have guessed 150ish plus. WOW. that rack looks HUGE!!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Some dang nice bucks there guys.


----------



## pokeanhope! (Sep 26, 2009)

hope this one works, here scored 124


----------



## kubes14001 (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is one that went 126 1/8


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Both of these net 123-124"


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice pics guys!!!


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

cool!!! Gives a guy something to gauge a "shooter" by.


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

MS Sportsman said:


> That pic is decieving as heck I could tell he looked a little small in the neck bust wasn't sure. I would have been way off if you asked me what he scored.


I would have missed it badly as well.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

ks_kiwi said:


> This buck gross scores almost exactly 125", maybe just a little under/over I dont remember the exact fractions.
> He's somewhat deceptive looking because of the small body (weighed 132lb).


Id love to see the measurments on this one. Absolutley looks to be closer to a 140's deer. G2's and 3's look to be 12" long.


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

great pictures keep em comin


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

ks_kiwi said:


> This buck gross scores almost exactly 125", maybe just a little under/over I dont remember the exact fractions.
> He's somewhat deceptive looking because of the small body (weighed 132lb).



Yep...I am a pretty good judge of deer and have studied scoring quite a bit. Have to admit that one would have fooled me. I would have guessed 8 to 10 inches more. Nice buck! :thumbs_up


----------



## snyper1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice bucks everyone, You should have shot them on a outdoor huntiing show, they would all scored 150 or better. LOL

snyper1


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

I know this one isn't 125, but it might give you an idea of what a "not quite P&Y" buck looks like. I shot this buck thinking that he would be Pope and Young. He netted 116. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=667088&d=1257892776

He's got a 16" inside spread.


----------

